# Best city in Australia to live and study



## Sandal100 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi!
My name is Marta I’m from Poland and in next year me and my fiancé planned to go to university in Australia. We have some question about city, which one is the best for study and working? Agent from immigration office recommend for us Townsville. It is good city for young people (we have 22 years now)? How about night life and study there? Because we heard that in smaller city in Australia immigrants are unacceptable and is very difficult to find a job. Maybe you life in Townsville or you have friends from there than we will be very grateful for any information. Which another city in Australia you recommend? We have planned to study, me cooking and my fiancé want to be a car mechanic. Are we make a good choice?
Regards
Marta and Marek


----------



## GermanGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't been to Townsville but it's quite small. You are probably better of in Melbourne or Sydney: lots of work, great night life, many students. It IS more expensive, but you will probably have a better salary there, too.


----------



## manolis13 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Sandal 100
I suggest you try Brisbane out too, it is a nice city and has a average nightlife, jobs are also available, and most of all the climate is great. Good luck


----------



## dan (May 16, 2011)

i don't think townsville is the best idea.. try brisbane/sydney/melbourne


----------



## connaust (Jul 23, 2009)

Hello Marta,

Greetings from Antalya Turkey.

I agree, Townsville quite limited...... personally think Melbourne best, especially for work opportunities in hospitality, plus Perth, Brisbane and Sydney.

What are you planning to study?

Again, Melbourne has cheapest business degrees through one private college, and CQUniversity may be offering price scholarships for Polish, need to check.

Further, many of the private colleges offer discounts to Central Europeans doing vocational business an/or English, much cheaper than universities.

If you want more info see AIEC Study in Australia website.

ciao Andrew


----------



## thecreator (Sep 30, 2011)

*Best city in Australia to live*

I agree !!

the creator


----------



## thecreator (Sep 30, 2011)

*Best city in Australia to live and study Reply to Thread*

Brisbane is not to top !!

The creator


----------



## shagedeer (May 11, 2011)

*I'm living in Townsville*

Hi,mate
I have been studying at JCU Townsville more than 3 years, and before that, I stayed in Sydney for 2 years. Mostly, life in Townsville is good if you like tropical weather like signapore. The boring thing is around 3months long rain season like any other troprical countries all over the world.
If you only look for exicting life, I suggest big cities like other guys. Well, if you plan to immigrate and work in North Queensland, Townsville would be a good choice. The local mining industry is booming and really shortage of skilled workers, by the needs of growing Asian market.
If your wife and you also need to work during studying, the part-time job chance is not so much like Sydney or Melborne. But the salary is not too bad for around 20 bucks per hour if you get one.
Hope the information could be helpful.

Cheers mate


----------



## willywilly (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey Guys! The most suitable city is Melbourne!

Reasons for that!
(1) The most livable city in the world!
(2) The best universities in Australia namely RMIT, The Melbourne, Monash, Latrobe, Swinbourne, Deakin. These universities are A & B grade universities and very well industry recognised!
(3) Many job opportunities defends on your English and hard work!
(4) One of the best public transport in the world (buses, trams, trains) to almost every subarbs!
(5) Great international student comunity as well as greatr and friendly local students!
(6) One of the safest cities in the world (but if you walk on the dark street in the night some thing can happen!)
(7) I am not a night owl! But I know many people gping out in the night!
so do not think about any other cities! Come to Melbourne! You will be Happy I am 100% sure. I have been here from 2007 and did very well and love this city! Study at RMIT and very good! So ask me more if you need! Cheers!


----------



## ajaypatil (Aug 3, 2010)

thanks willywilly for this nice post  
any views on Adelaide , South Australia



willywilly said:


> Hey Guys! The most suitable city is Melbourne!
> 
> Reasons for that!
> (1) The most livable city in the world!
> ...


----------



## dipendrakshah (Sep 2, 2011)

*QUOTE=Sandal100;42729]Hi!*

Hi , I have been in Australia for almost 3 years now and have been to almost all big cities like Brisbane Melbourne Sydney goldcoast . What I will suggest you is to stay in Adelaide . I chose to stay here and it's gud for everything. It's worlds 7 most liveable city. Everything like Uni , transport pub apartment are easy access . Uni are best . Better job opportunity. So I would suggest adelaide


----------



## brendonovic (Feb 15, 2011)

*Sydney.....*

Hi There, I'd have to say Sydney for a number of reasons.

I've been here since 2002 and Sydney was the first place I lived then I moved to Melbourne in 2010.

Sydney's climate is perfect and from Sept-Mar/Apr you know that the day's will be nice and warm (possibly a crazy shower or two) and while weather isn;t everything, it does allow you to plan you day (and outfits!) much better.

The beaches are superb, the inner suburbs are full of character and the nightlife is fantastic! Sydney Uni, Uni of NSW, and a host of Tafe's mean you'll have a lot of choice for education.

Melbourne's beautiful, with great Uni's too however the weather here sucks! It could be 20 degrees in the morn, then 30 in the afternoon, then raining in the afternoon and cold at night - yep... all in one day! Winter's are cold, Summer's can be 35-40 degrees one day but 20 the next.

It's a great city but for an all round great city, you just can't beat Sydney! Having a beer in Darling harbour on a sunny day watching the boats go by or sitting at Bondi or Manly beach, having fish and chips is just something that melbourne hasn't shown me it can match yet.

Have you guessed I'm missing Sydney? (c;


----------

